# Chasing a nock right tear....need some help



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you tried bare shaft or Yoke tuning? A twist one way or the other can clean up lateral flight issues. I try to set up my bows to centershot and then yoke tune with a bare shaft to get the best arrow flight.
Hope this helps.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Inquire in General forum.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2201440

3/4" is a lot of tear. You may find a nugget in the above post from the General Forum---esp. the shimming bottom cam portion.

There may be nothing in it you don't already know of, but the thread does verify your observation about the other bow running slightly more inside and shooting good holes.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

I had this same problem with my Supra. Your bottom cam needs to be shimmed. Mine came in reverse order. If you look at your bottom cam you will notice it is riding really close to your bottom left limb. Try swapping the shims.

You should end up with a tiny bit of pre lean on your bottom cam (Should look like / ). This should get your top cam to tune with a slight prelean (looking like \ ). Fine tune with the yoke.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

ride394 said:


> I had this same problem with my Supra. Your bottom cam needs to be shimmed. Mine came in reverse order. If you look at your bottom cam you will notice it is riding really close to your bottom left limb. Try swapping the shims.
> 
> You should end up with a tiny bit of pre lean on your bottom cam (Should look like / ). This should get your top cam to tune with a slight prelean (looking like \ ). Fine tune with the yoke.


Ok thanks I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

montigre said:


> inquire in general forum.


this ^^^^^


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

baller said:


> I'm paper tuning my field rig, a 2012 Supra ME shooting 59#, 28.5" DL, 28" ACE 400 with 100 grain points.
> 
> I'm getting about a 3/4" nock right tear that I cannot correct with center shot. I also notice that my supra max is aligned much farther right and shoots bullet holes with the same arrows, same specs. Is it me, the bow? Can't add any more poundage to stay within NAA rules.
> 
> Will 20 more grains of point weight soften these up enough to get a clean year or could it just be that this bow is gonna tear bad and still shoot good? For what it's worth I shot a 892/900 yesterday morning with this rig, right tear and all.


TNMAN gave you my link. Right tear is default for me with any PSE out of the box so I'm familiar with solving it. 

A couple of things-

With a right tear, you don't want to weaken the spine.... you want to stiffen it... if anything.
It is likely the bottom cam spacing... or too much prelean in the top cam.... or lack of thumb pressure on the grip....or too much cable/flex guard side load.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

tmorelli said:


> TNMAN gave you my link. Right tear is default for me with any PSE out of the box so I'm familiar with solving it.
> 
> A couple of things-
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. I'll start with the Cam spacing (only thing I haven't done yet) and work my way back through the list. 


To the other replays about the general forum I appreciate that you are looking for a very finite set of posts in this forum, but chose the target forum for a few reasons, mostly due to the fact that I don't hunt, I shoot target...period. And am having an issue with a target rig that most in the general forum wouldn't have a clue about. 

Thanks to those who took a few extra seconds to give me useful information, I'll ask elsewhere for info going forward.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

The Brand Specific PSE Forum might be another good place to look.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I understand what you guys are trying tondo with this forum and it makes sense, but it's sad to think that I can get better information in the FITA forum than I can in the target forum and I don't get raked over the coals doing it. Never in my recurve days or my compound days have I been told to go ask my question in another forum until today. 

If you are going to continue to re-direct everyone to other forums you might as well delete this one or call it anything besides target so that those of is looking for useful information can save you from having to answer questions that may or may not have been addressed or experienced by other fellow target shooters.

No wonder new shooters are hard to find if they are welcomed like this. It's insulting for me to think that your time and information is to precious or valuable to share unless you see fit, and a shame that you feel so highly of yourself to not want to grow the sport unless it's to your benefit and plan. 

Again I thank those who gave me useful information, something this website was designed to do, and I will look elsewhere for future inquiries.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

baller said:


> I understand what you guys are trying tondo with this forum and it makes sense, but it's sad to think that I can get better information in the FITA forum than I can in the target forum and I don't get raked over the coals doing it. Never in my recurve days or my compound days have I been told to go ask my question in another forum until today.
> 
> If you are going to continue to re-direct everyone to other forums you might as well delete this one or call it anything besides target so that those of is looking for useful information can save you from having to answer questions that may or may not have been addressed or experienced by other fellow target shooters.
> 
> ...


The forum name HAS changed. It is no longer target. Sorry for the confusion.
Others here suggesting you look elsewhere are pointing you to forums that might be of better aid to you.
Your thread is still here, and you got an answer from someone with a lot of experience tuning bows.
No need to be mad.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

baller said:


> I understand what you guys are trying tondo with this forum and it makes sense, but it's sad to think that I can get better information in the FITA forum than I can in the target forum and I don't get raked over the coals doing it. Never in my recurve days or my compound days have I been told to go ask my question in another forum until today.
> 
> If you are going to continue to re-direct everyone to other forums you might as well delete this one or call it anything besides target so that those of is looking for useful information can save you from having to answer questions that may or may not have been addressed or experienced by other fellow target shooters.
> 
> ...


what you're finding is that many people don't read rules and that many people are way too thin skinned.

there isn't one person who has said that you or anyone else is would not welcome here. If so, please copy a link to indicate this (and we'll get that mindset corrected)...what we're asking is to just post your thread in the proper place- no need to get offended, feelings hurt etc. 

I will say that if someone is getting offended by being asked to place the thread in the right area- please leave this site right now, go out and shoot a few ends and come back with a better frame of mind.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

now, more importantly.

1. can you regularly slap bare shafts together at 20 yards.
2. assuming the answer to 1 is yes, what does your bare shaft vs feathers look like @ 20/30? (any nock kick?) Could be the tear your seeing is shooter induced...that's why I don't paper tune....BS is spot on-but paper shows how inconsistent I am somewhere....for me, paper is great for training- crap for tuning.


----------

